# S Video To Component



## javierorivera

_Hi! I have a Duo DVR Receiver from Dish Network. It's a standard definition receiver and the best video output it has comes from S-Video. Recently I purshased a Sony 40" HD TV. When I connect the Dish receiver to the TV it recognizes the signal as NTSC and well, it doesn't look that good. Is there a way to convert from S video to component so I can get "better definition"?
Thanks._


----------



## yustr

Yes there's a way to connect the S-video out of the Dish Box to the component inputs of the TV. You'll need one of THESE

Whether you'll get better resolution is another question. Cables cannot add information. So the TV will see only what the S-video output can send it. Your real issue is screen size versus resolution. S-video is limited to 480i. A 40" screen need a lot of pixels to fill it up. S-video simply cannot supply that many.


----------



## javierorivera

If I use one of those cables, will the TV recognize the signal as 480i or still as NTSC?

Thank you!


----------



## javierorivera

In the last reply, I assumed that 480i is better than NTSC, is this true?


----------



## yustr

NTSC standard format uses a 640 by 480 resolution. Notice the similarity? No difference.


----------



## javierorivera

I just bought one of these but its for a seven pin S-Video. My S-Videos are 4 pins... what can I do now, if anything... Please advice.

Thanks.





yustr said:


> Yes there's a way to connect the S-video out of the Dish Box to the component inputs of the TV. You'll need one of THESE
> 
> Whether you'll get better resolution is another question. Cables cannot add information. So the TV will see only what the S-video output can send it. Your real issue is screen size versus resolution. S-video is limited to 480i. A 40" screen need a lot of pixels to fill it up. S-video simply cannot supply that many.


----------



## yustr

The 4 pin s-video probably cannot connect to component connections on your TV. At $3 I'd be tempted to pull out the three extra pins and give it a try. I doubt it will work but you never know. When that fails, try one of these: LINK You'll only get composite resolution though.

Your better choice is to shell out the bucks for a new HD box from dish. Once you see the HD picture you'll be glad you did.


----------

